# Active Duty looking to join the IBEW.



## It is It (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello, I am currently an aircraft electrician in the U.S. Navy and will be separating in 8 months. I will be moving back to the Pittsburgh area and would like to apply to the IBEW Local #5. I was wondering if anyone here knows how the unions typically look at veterans with electrical experience. I really enjoy electrical work and would very much like to stay in this field on the civilian side. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

It is It said:


> Hello, I am currently an aircraft electrician in the U.S. Navy and will be separating in 8 months. I will be moving back to the Pittsburgh area and would like to apply to the IBEW Local #5. I was wondering if anyone here knows how the unions typically look at veterans with electrical experience. I really enjoy electrical work and would very much like to stay in this field on the civilian side. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Here's my opinion. But remember , it's just an opinion.

when I had my ETS from active duty Army in 88 , no place I applied
to really cared about the military service. They sort of blew over it
as "_nice , but back to your experience , we can start you out at 
entry level_' kind of angle.

However , since the Gulf War , liberation of Kuwait , Afghanistan ,
Iraq wars , veterans are getting more respect. So you may score 
points for this (in this current era).

As far as your military experience as an electrician , I only can
tell you what another Navy electrician told me. (this was a guy 
I met and worked with about 21 years ago at a place of 
employment).

He told me the military and civilian arena's are completely different 
due to the fact that military grade products are so upgraded that 
you don't often see them in civilian applications . You probably
know more about this than I - I guess most of what you've seen 
would fall in the NEC'si 90 degree category?

Bottom line is , you may not recognize most of what you will 
be dealing with.

I would think your service would give you a boost into the
Union and if it doesn't , get a federal job.

Depending on where you work under federal or state employment 
there is a real good chance there is a labor union membership optional
for you to join.

Some people claim these various labor unions are "fake"
or "weak" unions because there are strike limitations (the
Air Traffic Controllers Union would be a perfect example)
but IME they are still AFL-CIO backed unions.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Your troubleshooting skills will be a bonus to you when you start out. But like Lighterup said, it’s a day and night difference to what we were taught. I’m a long ago GM. 
Many unions do like former military and you should check into it. 
Also begin searching and applying to USAJOBS.gov at your 6 month mark. Search by zip code and apply for anything that “Looks” good. I believe you’ll be able to apply as a current federal employee. 

Welcome to ET and Good luck.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forums.
Thank you for your service.
What type of aircraft do you work on?
What's something interesting about your job that a civilian probably wouldn't know?
400Hz? And some DC somewhere?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## It is It (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for the replies! Yeah I figure that what I do now will have little cross over to being an electrician on the outside, except for some of the basics. I am hoping that my experience will help me get a foot in the door when applying to the union. I don't mind starting back on the bottom as an apprentice. 

I work on the F-35 right now, which is the new fighter. It is a cool gig, but I am looking to get away from the military/ federal employment. Although I will certainly scope out USAjobs when I get closer to separation. I have heard that the IBEW has some of the best training, so that has been my sole focus for employment.


----------



## jmetler918 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey I’m out in 9 days and I’m going the IBEW route San well what I did was call them and talk to the JATC and set up a time to come and look at everything I had already filled out an application with everything needed for it and then took a tour when I tuned it in. I also stopped by the hall and asked a few questions and kinda did a meet and greet to get my name out there a bit. But with the local I’m truing to get in with i was told by them that I already get an interview just due to being a veteran reguadless if I pass the AIR so that’s somthwingni would ask. Second print out your JST and any certification you have to show The types of schools you went through and submit that with your application also. Try and find out when the next test is and try and get leave to take it. Or corrdnate with the JATC to have one setup when your closer to being out. You are also able to use your GI Bill for MAH if you have any questions PM. Are you in the Norfolk area?


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Look up the helmets to hard hats program for vets.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

It is It said:


> Hello, I am currently an aircraft electrician in the U.S. Navy and will be separating in 8 months. I will be moving back to the Pittsburgh area and would like to apply to the IBEW Local #5. I was wondering if anyone here knows how the unions typically look at veterans with electrical experience. I really enjoy electrical work and would very much like to stay in this field on the civilian side. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


hello and welcome from another vet,
your training and troubleshooting skills will help you a lot.
your lucky because today more employers are starting to realize military training is quite good.

out here in the civilian world you have 4 main branches ( residential, commercial, industrial, and lineman) each has their inherent pros and cons.
my focus was on resi, commercial and industrial.
and my experience from the navy was a godsend, I personally would recommend industrial with plc,slc training.
a skilled slc programmer will generally travel a lot but can get top pay.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum It is It.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @It is It!

Enjoy your ride here bro.

I second the 'Helmets to Hardhats' program.

https://helmetstohardhats.org/


----------



## It is It (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I've been registered on the Helmets to Hardhats website for a bit now, the IBEW local I'd like to apply for typically posts their apprentice listing around the December January time frame. I'm waiting like a hawk for it to pop up on the website.

Hey Jmetlet918, thanks for the advice! I'll definitely give the union/JATC a call when the time comes. Have you looked into starting the process for your G.I bill benefits yet? I've heard some horror stories from people dealing with the VA.


----------



## jmetler918 (Mar 11, 2018)

When I went through TGPS I talked to the VA reps and it’s not to bad just time lines drowned in how fast you get things done yourself. Also talk to the the JATC va benefits personnel that’s what I called and talked to someone about and was told they will assist in getting my benefits started. Which has been explained that it will take a month or two to start to receive them. So I suggest you talk to the VA and see what their recommendations would be they will probably tell you to start on them soon.


----------

